# SVCHOST.exe high memory usage



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

So I have had this problem for some time but have just put up with it, and well to be honest I'm bored and want to find a solution.

Each time I start a file transfer, svchost.exe (one of them) uses all available RAM on the system. I must note that this only happens when I transfer from my c:\ drive to my RAID0 array D:\.

I looked up the processes running under this svchost and got these results:


```
svchost.exe                    552 AudioEndpointBuilder, hidserv,
                                   HomeGroupListener, IPBusEnum, Netman,
                                   PcaSvc, SysMain, UmRdpService, UxSms,
                                   Wlansvc, wudfsvc
```
 ` 
As you can see in these images, svchost is not apperantly using to much memory but I fail to see what else could be the root. I'm thinking a possible memory leak??

Any one got ideas as to what the problem could be?

Appreciation,
James


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You're right - that particular svchost is normal at 126 MB.

The problem I see is in the kernel memory nonpaged pool - a whopping 2514 MB (lower-left of Task Manager screen "Performance" tab). A kernel mode driver has a memory leak it appears to me.

Process Explorer may be able to help in conjunction with the Debugging Tools for Windows. 

See this article by Mark Russinovich, TechNet --> http://blogs.technet.com/markrussinovich/archive/2009/03/26/3211216.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

I just read through that article, and I must admit it is a very interesting read. As you can see in the above picture, it looks like your suspicions where correct and there is a possible memory leak in the Nonpaged Kernal Memory.

I am downloading the GRMWDK now, hopefully I can stuble accross the problem driver and remove it. Knowing my luck though been on windows 7 (as good as it is, reallyray it will be a system driver.

I'll report back shortley with what I find, some one else may find the results usefull.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you reboot between posts?

I see kernel memory nonpaged pool went from 2514 MB down to 82 MB - that is quite a reduction. Keep an eye on the kernel nonpaged pool figure as it probably increases during system uptime.... a memory leak.

I had a very similar experience involving an IDT audio codec in mid-2008 and saw figures very much like yours. 

Run a DirectX Kernel Diagnostics report - it should show some driver details -
START | type *dxdiag* | if x64, bottom-center of screen "..64-bit.." | save as text file | attach to next post

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is the output of the DXDIAG report:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/3/2010, 20:05:12
       Machine name: SNEDIE
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7100) Service Pack 2 (7100.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MSI
       System Model: MS-7581
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4086MB RAM
          Page File: 1959MB used, 6210MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7100.0000 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: The file atiu9p64 aticfx64 aticfx64 atiu9pag aticfx32 aticfx32 atiumd64 atidxx64 atidxx64 atiumdag atidxx32 atidxx32 atiumdva atiumd6a atitmm64 is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
      Display Tab 2: The file atiu9p64 aticfx64 aticfx64 atiu9pag aticfx32 aticfx32 atiumd64 atidxx64 atidxx64 atiumdag atidxx32 atidxx32 atiumdva atiumd6a atitmm64 is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series   
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9460)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9460&SUBSYS_27001682&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2804 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1017 MB
      Shared Memory: 1787 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: ASUS VH222H
         Monitor Id: ACI22F3
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: atiu9p64 aticfx64 aticfx64 atiu9pag aticfx32 aticfx32 atiumd64 atidxx64 atidxx64 atiumdag atidxx32 atidxx32 atiumdva atiumd6a atitmm64
Driver File Version:  ()
     Driver Version: 8.690.0.0
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: No
    WHQL Date Stamp: None
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D720-11CF-F962-0107A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9460
          SubSys ID: 0x27001682
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem33.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RV7X:8.690.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9460
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series   
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9460)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9460&SUBSYS_27001682&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2804 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1017 MB
      Shared Memory: 1787 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: ASUS VH222H
         Monitor Id: ACI22F3
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: atiu9p64 aticfx64 aticfx64 atiu9pag aticfx32 aticfx32 atiumd64 atidxx64 atidxx64 atiumdag atidxx32 atidxx32 atiumdva atiumd6a atitmm64
Driver File Version:  ()
     Driver Version: 8.690.0.0
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: No
    WHQL Date Stamp: None
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D720-11CF-F962-0107A1C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x9460
          SubSys ID: 0x27001682
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem33.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RV7X:8.690.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_9460
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Headphones (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_14627581&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7100.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 4/22/2009 04:15:37, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Speakers (2- Creative SB X-Fi)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_00431102&REV_03
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1323 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/29/2009 02:18:40, 698584 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7100.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/22/2009 04:15:37, 350208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x071D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x071D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Saitek Cyborg USB Stick
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x06A3, 0x0464
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3B3C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/22/2009 04:15:41, 342016 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 4/22/2009 04:15:04, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0020
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/22/2009 04:15:41, 342016 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x071D
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/22/2009 04:09:04, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/22/2009 05:48:11, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/22/2009 03:23:24, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/22/2009 05:48:11, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x071D
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 4/22/2009 04:09:05, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/22/2009 05:48:11, 48720 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC01E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 4/22/2009 04:09:05, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/22/2009 05:48:11, 48720 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/22/2009 05:45:26, 62528 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 4/22/2009 04:09:04, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/22/2009 05:48:11, 48720 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 109.1 GB
Total Space: 180.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3200820AS

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 364.1 GB
Total Space: 1030.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Stiped

      Drive: H:
      Model: SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 03:23:27, 147456 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203N
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 03:23:27, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3B4A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B4A&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) P55 Express Chipset LPC Interface Controller - 3B02
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B02&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:02, 15440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor System Management Registers - D155
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D155&SUBSYS_00810062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 3B48
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B48&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO/PCH SATA RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2822&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 8.09.0000.1023 (English), 6/4/2009 18:54:36, 408600 bytes

     Name: Creative SB X-Fi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_00431102&REV_03\4&114B8979&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctac32k.sys, 6.00.0001.1242 (English), 7/29/2009 02:18:24, 580696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:18:40, 698584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:18:54, 179288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:19:06, 15960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:19:18, 213080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\emupia2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:19:30, 118360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ha20x2k.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:19:42, 1577560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ha20x22k.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:19:54, 1622616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pfmodnt.sys, 3.00.0000.0012 (English), 7/29/2009 02:39:56, 16472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CTEXFIFX.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:20:00, 1445976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CT20XUT.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:20:08, 230488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CTHWIUT.sys, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/29/2009 02:20:16, 95320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdlang.dat, 7/15/2009 05:23:36, 51902 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdnlstr.dat, 7/15/2009 05:23:36, 386451 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctzapxx.ini, 7/15/2009 06:26:50, 54 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\instwdm.ini, 7/15/2009 06:26:54, 29644 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CT1MGM.ROM, 2/25/2000 11:49:36, 1048576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CT2MGM.SF2, 9/22/1999 22:18:38, 2167684 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\default4.sfm, 1/3/2002 14:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\default8.sfm, 1/3/2002 14:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\default.sfm, 1/3/2002 14:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\Temp\ctpxst32.exe, 1.01.0000.0059 (English), 3/13/2007 02:32:14, 89336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\Temp\cttele32.dll, 1.00.0009.0000 (English), 12/11/2007 10:36:06, 102400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\Temp\ctpxst64.exe, 1.01.0009.0059 (English), 3/13/2007 02:33:30, 99064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\Temp\cttele64.dll, 1.00.0009.0000 (English), 12/11/2007 10:36:30, 104960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\regplib.exe, 7/15/2009 06:40:24, 18432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctpxst64.exe, 1.01.0009.0059 (English), 3/13/2007 02:33:30, 99064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfman32.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:18:18, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sfms32.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:18:18, 137216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\cts20x.dat, 7/15/2009 05:15:12, 2091 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\ctd20x.dat, 7/15/2009 05:15:14, 34401 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0880W.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:30, 302419 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0882W.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:30, 302419 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0886W.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:32, 302419 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0883W.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:32, 303193 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0889W.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:32, 303193 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0881W.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:34, 303193 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0880V.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:50, 423817 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0882V.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:52, 423817 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0886V.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:52, 423817 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0883V.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:54, 424591 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0889V.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:54, 424591 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTP0881V.DAT, 7/15/2009 05:17:56, 424591 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFIGM.RFX, 10/15/2007 14:01:52, 56192 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFIEM.RFX, 10/15/2007 14:01:52, 56660 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFICM.RFX, 10/15/2007 07:01:50, 56496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\data\CTXFICBM.RFX, 6/23/2005 05:58:50, 7352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SBXFi.ico, 2/4/2008 14:32:50, 5430 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\XFi.bmp, 2/4/2008 14:32:50, 1688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctcoinst.dll, 3.09.0002.0051 (English), 7/15/2009 07:06:56, 73728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ctdvinst.dll, 0.05.0009.0051 (English), 7/15/2009 07:06:56, 217600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\UDAAPO64.dll, 1.00.0018.0000 (English), 7/29/2009 01:51:06, 600576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\UDAPLD64.dll, 1.00.0018.0000 (English), 7/29/2009 01:51:40, 57856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctdlang.dat, 7/15/2009 05:23:36, 51902 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctdnlstr.dat, 7/15/2009 05:23:36, 386451 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CtxfiRes.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:38:02, 2560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctzapxx.ini, 7/14/2009 00:14:16, 54 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\instwdm.ini, 7/15/2009 06:26:54, 29644 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CT1MGM.ROM, 2/25/2000 11:49:36, 1048576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CT2MGM.SF2, 9/22/1999 22:18:38, 2167684 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\default4.sfm, 1/3/2002 14:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\default8.sfm, 1/3/2002 14:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\default.sfm, 1/3/2002 14:44:16, 59 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 7/15/2009 05:40:40, 14336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ac3api.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:39:24, 13312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\eaxac3.dll, 1.01.0002.0000 (English), 7/11/2001 09:51:00, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctosuser.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:18:20, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctemupia.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:23:06, 201216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\piaproxy.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:18:06, 81408 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctdproxy.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:19:26, 61952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\devreg.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:14:42, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctasio.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:19:30, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ct_oal.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:19:32, 193024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\oalinst.exe, 2.00.0003.0000 (English), 7/11/2007 01:34:08, 782336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctpxst32.exe, 1.01.0000.0059 (English), 3/13/2007 02:32:14, 89336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\APOIM64.exe, 2.53.0000.0000 (English), 7/10/2009 01:56:58, 613503 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\AppSetup.exe, 1.00.0022.0010 (English), 7/16/2009 03:21:34, 24064080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\UDAAPO32.dll, 1.00.0018.0000 (English), 7/29/2009 01:48:56, 524288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CTxfiBtn.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:38:00, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CTxfiSpk.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:37:58, 44032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Ct20xspi.dll, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:32:34, 15360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CTxfispi.exe, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:32:32, 1232896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Ctxfihlp.exe, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:37:58, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CTxfiReg.exe, 6.00.0001.1323 (English), 7/15/2009 05:32:36, 47104 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\enlocstr.exe, 7/15/2009 05:15:12, 7680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\killapps.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 7/15/2009 05:15:06, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kill.ini, 6/8/2009 08:39:36, 287 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\data\CTXFIGM.RFX, 10/15/2007 14:01:52, 56192 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\data\CTXFIEM.RFX, 10/15/2007 14:01:52, 56660 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\data\CTXFICM.RFX, 10/15/2007 07:01:50, 56496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\data\CTXFICBM.RFX, 6/23/2005 05:58:50, 7352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\CTMLFX64.dll, 1.00.0004.0000 (English), 6/2/2008 08:42:46, 72704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:06:19, 116224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:11, 230400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:41:37, 1393152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\SysFxUI.dll, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:41:23, 378880 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D151&SUBSYS_00810062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&81
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 3B46
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B46&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_A5\3&11583659&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_03\4&5108EB6&0&00E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) QuickPath Interconnect - D150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D150&SUBSYS_00810062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&80
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3B44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B44&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_03\4&2241D7F2&0&00E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:04, 12368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:11, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:52:52, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:53:05, 155200 bytes

     Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_03\4&3887B2D5&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 3 - D13A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D13A&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_11\3&11583659&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3B42
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B42&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor PCI Express Root Port 1 - D138
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D138&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_11\3&11583659&0&18
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 05:48:24, 183888 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B3C&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:12, 50688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:12, 324096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:41, 342016 bytes

     Name: Sitecom Wireless Network PCI Adapter 54G WL-115v2 #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_9074182D&REV_00\4&13A269DB&0&00F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netr6164.sys, 3.00.0001.0000 (English), 6/2/2009 09:35:30, 438784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:56, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RaCoInstx.dll, 1.00.0006.0001 (English), 6/2/2009 09:31:32, 303616 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Miscellaneous Registers - D158
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D158&SUBSYS_00810062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&43
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) processor DMI - D131
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D131&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_11\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B34&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:12, 50688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:12, 324096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:41, 342016 bytes

     Name: Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_0A6014B7&REV_01\4&13A269DB&0&08F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA30&SUBSYS_AA301682&REV_00\4&1078E9FE&0&0118
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:14:56, 122368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor System Control and Status Registers - D157
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D157&SUBSYS_00810062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&42
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B56&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:14:56, 122368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 3B30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_75811462&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3403&SUBSYS_581D1462&REV_00\4&12AA7792&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7100.0000 (English), 4/22/2009 04:15:43, 227840 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series   
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9460&SUBSYS_27001682&REV_00\4&1078E9FE&0&0018
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0994 (English), 12/11/2009 21:04:44, 6228480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 12/11/2009 19:52:14, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:08, 160256 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 8.14.0010.0723 (English), 12/11/2009 20:17:10, 4668416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0244 (English), 12/11/2009 20:10:48, 2617344 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0022 (English), 12/11/2009 20:43:26, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 11/18/2009 15:11:56, 197624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/11/2009 19:52:22, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/11/2009 19:52:22, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1053 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:46, 314880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 12/11/2009 20:08:28, 404832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 12/11/2009 20:42:38, 12288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1048 (English), 12/11/2009 20:44:52, 202752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1048 (English), 12/11/2009 20:45:28, 450048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2561 (English), 12/11/2009 20:43:06, 421376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 12/11/2009 20:42:34, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3632.28369 (English), 12/11/2009 20:45:40, 446464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.9252 (English), 12/11/2009 20:43:40, 17560576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/11/2009 20:04:22, 4748288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/11/2009 20:04:52, 43008 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/11/2009 20:04:38, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 10/26/2009 19:06:06, 1035 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:50:20, 28160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:50:34, 35840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:26, 14848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:18, 16896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 20:35:30, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0252 (English), 12/11/2009 20:31:50, 3671040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0723 (English), 12/11/2009 20:22:58, 3601920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0244 (English), 12/11/2009 20:04:50, 2912768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/11/2009 19:52:16, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/11/2009 19:52:16, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1053 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:38, 225280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 12/11/2009 20:04:28, 404832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2561 (English), 12/11/2009 20:42:58, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 12/11/2009 20:42:44, 274432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 12/11/2009 20:42:28, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.9252 (English), 12/11/2009 20:26:00, 13383168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0252 (English), 12/11/2009 20:39:38, 3060224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/11/2009 20:03:22, 3641344 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/11/2009 20:04:50, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/11/2009 20:04:34, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipblag.dat, 10/26/2009 19:06:06, 1035 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:50:12, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:50:28, 27136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:12, 15360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:22, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 11/20/2009 04:52:12, 19462 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/3/2009 19:52:08, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/18/2009 16:55:24, 332288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0994 (English), 12/11/2009 21:04:44, 6228480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6091 (English), 12/11/2009 19:51:22, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0008 (English), 12/11/2009 20:34:46, 434176 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0008 (English), 12/11/2009 20:35:34, 400384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0002.0001 (English), 12/11/2009 20:11:30, 55296 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers - D156
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_D156&SUBSYS_00810062&REV_11\3&11583659&0&41
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7100.0000
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7100.0000
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7100.0000
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7100.0000
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7100.0000
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7100.0000
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7100.0000
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7100.0000
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7100.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7100.0000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7100.0000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7075.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7100.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7100.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7100.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7100.0000
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7100.0000
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7100.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.x64.ax,1.09.0355.0021
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.x64.ax,1.09.0355.0021
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7100.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.x64.dll,
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7100.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7100.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7100.0000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7100.0000
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7100.0000
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.x64.ax,1.09.0355.0021
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7100.0000
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.x64.ax,1.09.0355.0021
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7100.0000
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7100.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7100.0000
rgc:audio z3ta+,0x00200000,1,1,z3ta+.dll,1.05.0000.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7100.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7100.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7075.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7100.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7100.0000
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.x64.ax,1.09.0355.0021
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7100.0000
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7100.0000
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7100.0000
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7100.0000
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7100.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7100.0000
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7100.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7100.0000

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7100.0000
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7100.0000
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7100.0000

Midi Renderers:
2- SB X-Fi Synth A [0001],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
2- SB X-Fi Synth B [0001],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
HD Audio Microphone,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000
Digital-In,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microphone FP,0x00000000,0,0,,
Line-In,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi Audio [0001],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000
HD Audio HDMI out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000
HD Audio Headphone,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi SpdifOut [0001],0x00000000,0,0,,
SB X-Fi Synth A [0001],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000
SB X-Fi Synth B [0001],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000
SB X-Fi Audio [0001],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7100.0000
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7100.0000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7100.0000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7100.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7100.0000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7100.0000
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7100.0000
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7100.0000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7100.0000

Audio Renderers:
Headphones (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
DirectSound: Headphones (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
DirectSound: Speakers (2- Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000
Speakers (2- Creative SB X-Fi),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7100.0000

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
Anything funky going on driver wise from that output?

I was just trying to recreate the memory leak by transferring some large data (400GB to be exact) but after 10 minutes there was no sign of trouble, which is fairly strange.

Im going to leave the files copying and see what happens.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Definitely something very wrong - look at the OS description - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7100) 
                  [COLOR=Red]Service Pack 2[/COLOR] (7100.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700)[/FONT]
```
There is no Windows 7 Service Pack 2, nor SP1 for that matter.

Most of your drivers have Windows 7 RC (Release Candidate) timestamps, which coincide with the 7100 build number. 

What is the origin of the DVD used to install the OS?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Definitely something very wrong - look at the OS description -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7100)
> ...


I got a disc from my college tutor a while back, why does the 7100 RC have bugs?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would say it is safe to assume that the DVD copy used to install your OS is not genuine. The problems you have now will only get worse.

Windows 7 RC build 7100 was the last test version out and many still run it w/o incident. However, it expires June 1, 2010, and starting soon...

Windows 7 RC (Release Candidate) Expiration Functionality

While deciding the next step, a 90-day trial of Windows 7 Professional -

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx

jcgriff2

.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

It wouldn't suprise me in the slightest, he told me it was from his TechNet account, or at least I think that's what it was called I didn't really pay much attention.

I'll need to try and get access to a few TB hard drives to back up my data and do a good old format I think, especially if this machine is going to stop working in a couple of months.

Untill I format, what can I expect to happen as the deadline approaches?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Per my prior post --> Windows 7 RC (Release Candidate) Expiration Functionality

But I think you will experience much greater difficulty. The "SP2" is not supposed to be part of the Windows 7 RC build 7100 OS name. Just about all of your drivers in dxdiag show Windows 7 RC native drivers.... and a few Vista as well.


----------

